# The Ultimate Radio Room



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Many years ago I used to climb on the Roaches in North Staffordshire. One time I remember you could see this telescope on the horizon, it was pretty much face on (so I don't have a clue what they were looking at, unless they were doing some adjustments) and even at that distance, roughly 15 miles, it was a spectacular sight.

Given this telescope has been around nearly as long as I have (I actually remember it being built) and is still going strong I've often wondered why I haven't visited it yet.

I'm not much of an arty-farty type, so I don't know that this lighting business impresses much … the structure itself has awesome beauty without all this silliness, but, I am a philistine I suppose when it comes to art.

What I do know is that this is the Ultimate Radio Room. :sweat:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-44900634


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree Bob, the structure is impressive and the colours do nothing for me. Some years ago I visited the site and saw the dish, but there was no facility to see anything electronic or learn what it was doing. It was like looking at the aerials on a ship but not being permitted to go on the bridge or into the radio room. 
73, Andrew


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

That's a pity. I'd definitely want to get a look inside.


----------

